# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Housing in Brooklyn?

## munkimoore

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to be posting (or if this is even appropriate on here), but I'm in a bit of a bind. I'm a newbie mountmaker working for Ainu. I'm going to be in Brooklyn from Oct 17th - Nov 12th and I need a place to stay. I'm looking on AirBNB, Brookyln Gypsy Housing, and Craigslist, but it's generally either ridiculous (there's a couch in a dentist's waiting room available) or really expensive (in Brooklyn? NO WAY). Hilarity aside, I'm kind of over a barrel and I'm hoping one of you lovely humans might know of a better solution. 

Any leads/thoughts/encouragement greatly appreciated. 

Thanks all,
Chris

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Chris, 
We talk about all kinds of things here. Unless it is blatantly unethical (motivated by personally financial gain only) it is usually considered to be OK. The most immediate way to get results though would be to make the same post on our ListServ. You can do this by clicking on the tab at the top of the front page and registering there. This will put your post directly in the inbox of a whole bunch of folks. Wish you well - good luck . Lived in Brooklyn (Sunset Park) for 10 years and loved every minute of it.
Cheers, 
Ashley

----------


## munkimoore

Thanks, Ashley! Will do.

----------

